# Can't Figure Out Water Heater Bypass (With Pic)



## thompson521dc (Dec 10, 2016)

I have looked and I know this is a played out topic but my water heater bypass seems to be missing a knob.  Can anybody look at this pic and tell me if what I have should work, and if so how.  Thanks!!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 10, 2016)

In the position the levers are now,the water by passes the heater.  Turn both the other way and water goes into the heater.  hope this helps.


----------

